# حصري:برنامج الفوتوشوب لأول مره لجميع جوالات نوكيا بصيغة jar



## دلال مغربي (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*حصرياً *
*برنامج فوتوشوب لجوالات نوكيا بجميع انواعها*
*Adobe photoshop for nokia*







 *برنامج فوتوشوب يعمل على اغلب جوالات نوكيا وصيغته*
*jar*
*والتي تعمل على نظام نوكيا وبعض اجهزة السوني اريكسون وسامسونج*
*لاداعي للأكثار من الشرح فكلنا يعرف ماهو الفوتوشوب وأهميته بعالم التصميم*
*ولكن هذه المرة على جوالك وبكفاءة عالية* 





 *ايقونة البرنامج*











اسم البرنامج // *adobe photoshop*
البيئة // جوالات نوكيا
 الصيغة// *jar*
الثمن// دعوة بظهر الغيب لفلسطين





 














*حمل من هنا*







​


----------



## malkoo (24 سبتمبر 2011)

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## دلال مغربي (18 أكتوبر 2011)

​


----------

